# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Je vends mes livres informatiques

## dlecteur

Bonjour a tous, je me spare de mes livres informatiques (car je n'en ai plus besoin et je manque cruellement de place), je fais uniquement une remise en main propre sur PARIS (le samedi).
voila la liste des livres(vous pouvez me proposez un prix par message priv):

1. Programmation Linux en pratique - comme neuf
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782744022197

2. Dtection d'intrusion de rseau - Bon tat
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782711748310

3. Exercices en langage C - Bon tat
http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Liv...666f4bf22275e0

4. Advanced Programming In The Unix Environment - comme neuf
[ame="http://www.amazon.fr/Advanced-Programming-Environment-W-Richard-Stevens/dp/0321525949"]Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment: Amazon.fr: W.Richard Stevens, Stephen A. Rago: Livres en anglais@@AMEPARAM@@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/517DIcTNYrL.@@AMEPARAM@@517DIcTNYrL[/ame]

5. Programmer en langage C - bon tat
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782212110722

6. UML 2.0 - bon tat
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782744017131

7. Linux - Administration systme et rseau - bon tat
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782100501809

8. Linux - Entranez-vous sur les commandes de base - bon tat
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782746029859

9. Linux - Principes de base de l'utilisateur - bon tat
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...028?PHPSESSID=

10. Rseaux GSM - Des principes  la norme - comme neuf
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782746201538

11. Programmation en langage C sous Linux - tres bon tat
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782744019746

12. C en action - comme neuf
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782746052567

13. L'essentiel de la voIP - bon tat
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782100490233

14. Exercices en langage C++ - bon tat
http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Liv...s-en-langage-c

15. Introduction aux systmes temps rel - trs bon tat
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782746200166

16. Rseaux WiFi : notions fondamentales - trs bon tat
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782744017674

17. Bases de donnes - trs bon tat
http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Liv...a0ff6b94a51ca3

18. Programmer en Java - trs bon tat
http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Liv...rammer-en-java

19. Tlphonie sur IP - trs bon tat
http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Livre/9782212120998/

20. Linux embarqu - bon tat
http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Liv...linux-embarque

21. Architectures de systme d'information - comme neuf
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782711748020

22. Qualit de service sur IP - trs bon tat
http://www.editions-eyrolles.com/Livre/9782212092615/

23. Techniques de hacking - comme neuf
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782744022647

24. Analyse structure des rseaux - comme neuf
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...-9782744072536

Merci a tous.

----------


## sismic_SDZ

Tu es ou sur Paris ? 

Propose les prix directement sur ce topique

----------

